# New or Used Chainsaw?



## Workingwoods (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a serious hobbyist woodturner with a big lathe (Powermatic 3520B), and I'm looking to upgrade from my tired little Poulan "Wild Thing" to a more robust saw. I cut turning blanks from already bucked logs I pick up here and there. The bigger the better. I'm leaning towards Stihl due to reputation and the fact that I like the local Stihl shop. (He also sells Husky and Echo, but seems to favor Stihls himself.) I wouldn't kick a Husky 359 out of the shop, though.

Based on my occasional chainsaw use (maybe 6 times a year) the dealer recommended the MS 310 with a 20" bar. On the other hand, on the auction sites I'm seeing used 361s and 036s selling for about the same amount (and even a bit less) than the new 310. From what I gather reading here, the 361 is a workhorse of a professional machine, several steps up from the 310. I just don't know if used chainsaws are best left for those who know how to work on them. I'm not a real wrench-twistin' kind of guy. I prefer to work with my tools instead of work on my tools. If I were to buy a used saw, I'd want to just use it and do the standard maintenance. I don't want to rebuild carbs and such. Would my initial savings be spent at the Stihl shop keeping a used saw running?

Any recommendations from you guys who live and breathe chainsaws? Am I better off buying a lesser saw at new prices, or are used saws a reasonable bet for a hack like me?

Thanks -


----------



## stonykill (Feb 13, 2008)

Workingwoods said:


> I'm a serious hobbyist woodturner with a big lathe (Powermatic 3520B), and I'm looking to upgrade from my tired little Poulan "Wild Thing" to a more robust saw. I cut turning blanks from already bucked logs I pick up here and there. The bigger the better. I'm leaning towards Stihl due to reputation and the fact that I like the local Stihl shop. (He also sells Husky and Echo, but seems to favor Stihls himself.) I wouldn't kick a Husky 359 out of the shop, though.
> 
> Based on my occasional chainsaw use (maybe 6 times a year) the dealer recommended the MS 310 with a 20" bar. On the other hand, on the auction sites I'm seeing used 361s and 036s selling for about the same amount (and even a bit less) than the new 310. From what I gather reading here, the 361 is a workhorse of a professional machine, several steps up from the 310. I just don't know if used chainsaws are best left for those who know how to work on them. I'm not a real wrench-twistin' kind of guy. I prefer to work with my tools instead of work on my tools. If I were to buy a used saw, I'd want to just use it and do the standard maintenance. I don't want to rebuild carbs and such. Would my initial savings be spent at the Stihl shop keeping a used saw running?
> 
> ...



from what you described about yourself, I would say, if oyu are going to buy used, buy one from a dealer. This way you know it SHOULD be right as soon as you buy it. If not, they will make it right. 

Now about the 310. If you only saw 6 times a year the ms310 will suit you just fine. More than just fine even. The 361 guys on the chainsaw forum see the 361 as the saw that it is the law to have, and can't see it any other way. 

As an example, my dad has a ms290, got it used in the early 90's I believe. He to this day saws 8 cord a year with it, and when he helps me mill, insists on using that saw. It starts in a 1/2 dozen pull after sitting for months on end, and has never let him down. Its the little brother of the 310. Now the guys on the chainsaw forum think the 290 is a piece of :censored: that should not be run by anyone, even the guy who uses a chainsaw once every 2 years. They will tell that guy to buy a 361.

If I were you and didn't like to fix chainsaws, I'd say, get the 310 new from the dealer, and if you take care of it, it will last you 20 years.


----------



## Narwhale (Feb 13, 2008)

Chainsaw selection, huh? 
(Thanks, sure is nice to spend someone else's money for a change....)
I'm a rebelious character who refuses to pay serious extra money for a fancy name instead of more machine. Started out with homeowner chainsaws, and went thru 54 of them before I got my first Echo (CS-4400) about 12 years ago. It has lasted thru 30 some big (from 18 to 36' dia. at chest ht.) pine trees killed from the pine bark bettles. 
Recently found this site, and some big pecan trees free to get turning blanks from. (Fo my PM3520B - one heck of a good lathe, by the wasy....)
Went to dealer and looked at the Stihl and Echo. The Stihl equivalent model was only $100 or $150 above the Echo, but I saw all those old chainsaws that I couldn't keep running in my mind. I know the Echo will run for nearly forever. Even after letting it sit for several year with old gas, it will still start.(First hand expereince.) Not true with Stihl. I left with the Echo CS-670 and am real happy with the choice. Got the 27" bar for it.
IN the pecan trees, it cuts 3' and 4' wide trunks and branches pretty good. The 27" bar is really too much bar, would work better with semi-skip chain.
But I got that bar because of the 20" dia. lathe bed. On a tree trunck, I cut it into 25 or 26" long cookies and roll the cookie out of the way. Then I ripp the cookie to get the truning blank wanted. After a bit, I started ripping the cookies into rough 2" to 3" thick slabs for general woodworking. The slab lenght is limited by the bar lenght, which is why the 27" works good for me.
Rich S.


----------



## MotorSeven (Feb 13, 2008)

WW, i'll chime in on this one. If you are happy with your local saw shop, buy what he sells, (husky, echo, stihl all great saws). Dealer support is important. A saw for what kind of occasional use? I started out with a Stihl 024 Super in 1983. Since then i have added a 210, 034 & 066. I usually grab the 024 for most of my cutting. It's light and powerfull to do firewood size cants & limbing. I must be getting old, because when i swing the 034 around all day i feel it the next. If your going to do any carving, then you will want a smaller saw. I just put a 12" carving bar on the 210. I am just thinking that you may not need a 310, but if you need 20 inches of bar i say go for it & go new. 
RD


----------



## woodshop (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree that in your case, since you say you are not a wrench turning rebuild it yourself kinda guy, and you're not going to be cutting every weekend, go to that Stihl dealer you like so well and give him your business. Don't know much about the 310, but my MS361 is truly a workhorse. They got everything right on that saw, and if the 310 is anything like it you will be using that saw 25 years from now, assuming the politicians let us run 2 cycle still.


----------



## duffontap (Feb 13, 2008)

Buy the saw you can afford new from your local shop and they will keep you happy with any support you need. You can't beat that kind of peace of mind.

J. D.


----------



## zopi (Feb 13, 2008)

woodshop said:


> assuming the politicians let us run 2 cycle still.



Politicians ought to have to use half the crap they legislate...and then be fired anyway. 

but i digress...that 310 will serve you well, more than well in fact..considering your projected use...of course, you could wind up like me...bought a 290 (good saw, but underpowered..) then a 180c for utility..then a 660 for milling...t

after using a 361 in comparison to the 290...aples and oranges..I see those guys point...but there is nothing wrong with the 290..or 310 for that matter.


----------



## Workingwoods (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input, gents. I appreciate it.

I guess one of my problems is I tend to acquire tools like a lot of guys...I start small (or cheap), and soon find myself buying something bigger or better. I end up spending more than I need to by cutting corners. (I have three drill presses to prove that point, and I'm on my third lathe in two years.)  

The more woodturners I've talked to, the more certain I am that I'll eventually be wanting something that can power a 25" bar. That's narrowed my search down a bit to something like the MS 390 or the MS 361 / 036 class. I can get a new MS 390 with a 25" bar and chain for about the same amount as a used 036 with a used 20" bar and chain as well as a new 25" bar and 5 new chains to go with it. (The used 036 is from a dealer, but it's not local, so I'd be buying it based on photos only.)

From what I'm gathering here, the mid-range MS 390 will serve my needs fine. Buying it new, I can be sure it's taken care of the way I like to treat my tools, and it should last me many years (if not all of them). On the other hand, buying the used 036 I'd get a bit more versatility with the two bars, and have a little lighter machine, but its history is unknown, so it's uncertain how long I could expect it to last. Maybe a year...maybe forever.

In the long run, I think the peace of mind of starting with a new midrange machine outweighs the versatility, lighter weight, and bragging rights of a used pro machine. (And I'll still have the 18" Poulan for the lighter stuff anyway.) Anybody see any holes in my logic?

Thanks again for letting me think out loud among people who know this stuff better than I do.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 14, 2008)

If you want to run a 25 inch bar, and are considering a 390 or 361, get the 361. Several reasons it is better. I have a 290 as well, and that is a good saw. It will cut wood, and I am one of the few here on AS that sticks up for that line of saws. I still use it regularly, but with a shorter bar and for shorter cutting times. The 390 is its bigger brother on the same frame. I had the same decision to make when I was looking at the 390 vs the 361, and the $100 price difference. 

The 361 has a better power to weight ratio, and far less vibration. After a day cutting you will feel better if you use the 361. It also has a metal base, metal sprocket cover (better base for the longer bar), and better plastic in the handle. It also has a better air filter system that is easier to clean and stays cleaner longer. You can also get upgrade options for it like a 3/4 wrap and big dawg kit. And if you need to work on it, the 361 is the better and easier saw to work on. 

361: more metal, better plastic, less vibration, weighs less, and more power. More money too, but well worth it. One of the best (if not the best) saws to be designed by the Stihl engineers, and one of the best saws out there on the market overall. And with a 24/25 inch bar, it runs great. I cut 22 inch oaks with it wearing a full comp chain, no problem.


----------



## Workingwoods (Feb 14, 2008)

Mods, I just realized I should have started this thread in the Equipment forums. (Bad case of the newbies.)




Feel free to move it if necessary.

Windthrown, you bring up good points about the advantages of the pro machine. I just need to decide it they are worth the extra money (if I buy new) or risk (if I buy used). Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Ianab (Feb 14, 2008)

For part time use you wont wear out a MS310.

I have one thats about 7 years old, pulled it out the shed last weekend after 6 months sitting, put fresh gas in it and it started on the 6th pull.

Cut up a dead orange tree for my Dad. OK... not a massive chainsaw mission, but the saw fired up fine  

If you want a relatively cheap saw that will pull a 20" bar reliably, it's fine.

I needed something bigger and bought a 7900 Dolmar, but the 310 is a perfectly good backup.

My 310 has dealt to a lot of trees much bigger than it should have, and not missed a beat.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Workingwoods (Feb 14, 2008)

You're not making it any easier, Ian.





Cheers back at ya, mate





- Vaughn


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 14, 2008)

Workingwoods said:


> I'm a serious hobbyist woodturner with a big lathe (Powermatic 3520B), and I'm looking to upgrade from my tired little Poulan "Wild Thing" to a more robust saw. I cut turning blanks from already bucked logs I pick up here and there. The bigger the better. I'm leaning towards Stihl due to reputation and the fact that I like the local Stihl shop. (He also sells Husky and Echo, but seems to favor Stihls himself.) I wouldn't kick a Husky 359 out of the shop, though.
> 
> Based on my occasional chainsaw use (maybe 6 times a year) the dealer recommended the MS 310 with a 20" bar. On the other hand, on the auction sites I'm seeing used 361s and 036s selling for about the same amount (and even a bit less) than the new 310. From what I gather reading here, the 361 is a workhorse of a professional machine, several steps up from the 310. I just don't know if used chainsaws are best left for those who know how to work on them. I'm not a real wrench-twistin' kind of guy. I prefer to work with my tools instead of work on my tools. If I were to buy a used saw, I'd want to just use it and do the standard maintenance. I don't want to rebuild carbs and such. Would my initial savings be spent at the Stihl shop keeping a used saw running?
> 
> ...



If you interested I have an poulan 3300 forester I'd like to move. It doesn't get used enough to keep it around. Damn good saw. I'm replacing the pulse line now Cause it set too long between use's. I think it has a 22 inch bar. Not a whole lot of use either. It has the power comparable to a 310. only lot less price. used with desent chain. looking for 175-220$ after I put it to the wood a few times(to make sure it works as Described). Let me know.


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Feb 14, 2008)

I've read all this stuff about what a bad saw the 310 is and I thought, my god. And I went and bought one about 3 years ago. What am I gonna do? But tell ya what, in three I've cleaned the air filter, changed the fuel filter twice, replaced the fuel line once and put in a new spark plug yesterday. And it started on the first pull. I use this saw almost weekly and have used it on the Logosol M7 sawmill a couple of times. The only thing I have about this saw is if I've dropped a few trees for milling, it is a tad heavy for trimmin limbs after a couple of hours.

Rodney


----------



## Workingwoods (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys for all the input. I went and had a long talk with my local Stihl dealer this afternoon, and went home with a new MS 390 and a 25" (24") bar. I'll add a 20" bar down the road. He convinced me that my needs would be very well served with the 390, and the extra benefits offered by the 361 would not be that apparent to an occasional user like me.

Now all I need to do is find another batch of wood to play with. My current stock was already mostly cut up months ago. (I've still got one or two hunks of red eucalyptus in the back yard for a little playing this weekend.) :greenchainsaw:


----------



## lmbeachy (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a 390 that and have opened the muffler up it a bit. I am well pleased with it. I also have an 066 that I use for milling. After I had purchased the 390 I read on here how much better the 361 was. I thought I had made a serious mistake, but for the difference in the price and the occassional use I am well satisfied. If you are happy with you purchase, that is the important thing. Enjoy.


----------

